# Girlfriend got her results letter from...



## blybrook PE (Dec 8, 2011)

Her most recent scholarship application. She got the scholarship!

Now she awaits her FE results

(null)


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 9, 2011)

lol, mean... but funny...


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 9, 2011)

haha...nice


----------



## W33ZL3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tell her congrats on the scholarship...


----------



## Thunnda PE (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol! Very nice! Congrats to her!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 9, 2011)

I couldn't help it... The timing was just too good to pass up!


----------



## xiaochenno1 (Dec 9, 2011)

lol... so mean~


----------



## NCEng12 (Dec 9, 2011)

FE Results were released today…no joke


----------



## Monalisa (Dec 9, 2011)

I



NCEng12 said:


> FE Results were released today…no joke


I just checked my account and I passed. OMG, I am so happy. I live in Mississippi BTW.


----------



## NCEng12 (Dec 9, 2011)

Monalisa said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you login to NCEES, does it say passed or do you have to click on a file link?

Also, had you received an email yet? I called and the lady told me they were released today, so the emails may not have been released yet.


----------



## Monalisa (Dec 9, 2011)

NCEng12 said:


> Monalisa said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


When u log in it says: " Results notice". Then I open a tab that says:

NCEES ID: *XXXXXXXXXX*

State Board: *Mississippi*

Exam Type: *Fundamentals of Engineering*

Exam Date: *October 2011*

Exam Result: *Pass*

Congratulations! You have achieved a passing score on your recent NCEES exam. Please note that NCEES does not release numeric exam scores; results are reported as pass or fail only.

See below for information on how to proceed with the licensing process in your state. We wish you continued success in your career.


----------



## Monalisa (Dec 9, 2011)

Monalisa said:


> NCEng12 said:
> 
> 
> > Monalisa said:
> ...


I didnt receive any email yet. But I checked my account and I had this x-mas present for me. This forum helped me a looooot.


----------



## NCEng12 (Dec 9, 2011)

Monalisa said:


> Monalisa said:
> 
> 
> > NCEng12 said:
> ...


That's awesome! Congrats and go celebrate!


----------



## EQguys (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats Monalisa ! Go celebrate and have fun !


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 9, 2011)

As a final response; she also got her FE results via Email...

She is NOW an EIT! So not only did she get the scholarship, she passed the FE within 24 hours of each other... Now if finals go well next week, she'll remain on cloud 9 for a while!


----------



## Monalisa (Dec 10, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> As a final response; she also got her FE results via Email...
> 
> She is NOW an EIT! So not only did she get the scholarship, she passed the FE within 24 hours of each other... Now if finals go well next week, she'll remain on cloud 9 for a while!


Congratulations for your girlfriend!!!!


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Blybrook, Contrats to your girlfriend, very exciting times, what a way to end the year!

Monalisa, congratulations to you as well, some hard work payed off...


----------

